# Reo voltage drop



## kimbo (24/12/14)

johan said:


> For minimal voltage drop on painted or anodized Reo's (you will decrease voltage drop with minimum 2mV):
> 
> 1. Remove negative spring,
> 2. Gently remove the paint or anodize on the square section that makes contact with the negative spring with a Dremel tool or sand paper.
> 3. Use a countersunk drill bit and gently remove paint or anodize in the tapered section of screw hole that secure the negative spring with Reo.



@johan i saw you post in another thread and i did see a vedio on this a wile ago, but for the life of me i cant find it,

question: If i remove the anodize do i polish the little are or do i just bare the metal?


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan i saw you post in another thread and i did see a vedio on this a wile ago, but for the life of me i cant find it,
> 
> question: If i remove the anodize do i polish the little are or do i just bare the metal?



I just bare the metal where the spring base touches the body - no need to polish.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

It is in the thread about things that should be in the REO manual. Funny I also read it again yesterday and plan on getting out the Dremmel today and do it


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> It is in the thread about things that should be in the REO manual. Funny I also read it again yesterday and plan on getting out the Dremmel today and do it


 Morning @LandyMan 

Yea i saw the post but someware is a vid as well


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Morning @LandyMan
> 
> Yea i saw the post but someware is a vid as well


Hey @kimbo! Sorry, bit early and my eyes are still half shut, didn't see the video mention in your post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

@johan i just gave Alexandra a shine and even with my modest 1ohm coil i can feel a big improvement

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan i just gave Alexandra a shine and even with my modest 1ohm coil i can feel a big improvement


@kimbo ... pictures please? I also want to try it today or tomorrow.
Thanks


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> @kimbo ... pictures please? I also want to try it today or tomorrow.
> Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 18192


Oh my, see some hand slipping there. Why I prefer not to do it. One only need to clear the area beneath the spring square as far as I know. And where the screw goes in.


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

Andre said:


> Oh my, see some hand slipping there. Why I prefer not to do it. One only need to clear the area beneath the spring square as far as I know. And where the screw goes in.


Yea 

Lucky when the door is closed you cant see it 

Edit: It seems like they drilled the screw hole after the anodized the Reo. there is no paint in there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/12/14)

I was under the impression that the screw connection is where it's at. So I remove that, and use a little 'nolax' on the threads. 


via iphone


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

Alex said:


> I was under the impression that the screw connection is where it's at. So I remove that, and use a little 'nolax' on the threads.
> 
> 
> via iphone


 I forgot about that little pot. I will add some now .. Tx


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

Thank you @johan and @Alex, Alexandra (Lexxy .. troetel naam) is purring like a tiger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (24/12/14)

My wife is busy sorting out presents, so I decided to sort out Jane 
Even on the slowest speed, that Dremel can get away from you quite quickly. Doesn't hit the OCD button too badly:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

LandyMan said:


> My wife is busy sorting out presents, so I decided to sort out Jane
> Even on the slowest speed, that Dremel can get away from you quite quickly. Doesn't hit the OCD button too badly:


Appendix removed successfully!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jtgrey (25/12/14)

I followed you but I used some masking tape to prevent me from making a mistake

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (25/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> I followed you but I used some masking tape to prevent me from making a mistake
> View attachment 18230


Another successful operation by a Master Surgeon!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

I wonder why the modmaster doesnt do this modification on the Reos that need it - at the "factory"


----------



## johan (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> I wonder why the modmaster doesnt do this modification on the Reos that need it - at the "factory"



Pure economics Silver, 1 extra step in production line comes at a cost and will bring an increase in the price.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (25/12/14)

Morning @johan 
All the best for Christmas for you and your family.
Question: On a CPU the less air pockets you have for heat transfer the better, does it work the same with electrical conductivity?

That is why i asked should i polish the area?


----------



## johan (25/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Morning @johan
> All the best for Christmas for you and your family.
> Question: On a CPU the less air pockets you have for heat transfer the better, does it work the same with electrical conductivity?
> 
> That is why i asked should i polish the area?



Same to you and yours kimbo! Yes the same, but we don't draw serious current with a Reo and because its DC (direct current) and not high frequency pulse width modulated current nothing is really gained with polishing - you might gain an extra nano-volt when you polish the surface.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------

